# Granate's Bruckner Challenge - Symphony No.9



## Granate

*No.9 Results:*
Trash
47th: Haitink RCO
46th: Matačić NHKSO

Decent
45th: Knappertsbusch BaySO
44th: Chailly RCO
43rd: Maazel SOdBR
42nd: Giulini CSO
41st: Wand KRSO
40th: Walter ColSO
39th: Goodall BBC SO
38th: Furtwängler BPO
37th: Wand SOdNDR 2000
36th: Barenboim CSO
35th: Leitner RSOS
34th: Skrowaczewski RSOS 
33rd: Wand BPO

Good
32nd: Sawallisch BySO
31st: Venzago BrSO
30th: Celibidache RSOS
29th: Young HPO
28th: Schuricht WPO
27th: Abbado LucFO
26th: Klemperer NPO
25th: Barbirolli HO
24th: Blomstedt LGO (1p)
23rd: Gielen SWR (2p)
22nd: Sinopoli SKD (3p)
21st: Tintner RSNO (4p)
20th: Bernstein WPO
19th: Knappertsbusch BPO Live
18th: Horenstein BBC SO
17th: Karajan BPO 1975
16th: Jochum SKD
15th: Matačić CzPO
14th: Celibidache MPO (5p)
13th: Sawallisch WPO
12th: Jochum SOdBR
11th: Harnoncourt WPO

Before posting the Top 10, I find Harnoncourt's lecture about the No.9 finale essential to have a glance of what state did the manuscripts have before Bruckner's death.


----------



## Granate

*TOP10 No.9*

_10th_









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.9 in D minor (1992 Finale Version, Ed. Samale/Philips/Cohrs/Mazzuca, 2012 Revision)
*Cond. Simon Rattle, BPO, WC (2012)*

_There is a very fine performance of the original symphony with the Berliner, getting the most of it in the Feierlich, nice in the Scherzo but not burning in the Adagio, and then the Finale was not as continuous as I expected. Codas needed more loudness._
*C+*

_9th_ (6p)









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.9 in D minor (1903 Version, Ed. Loewe)
*Cond. Hans Knappertsbusch, BPO, Audite (1950/2010 Remastered Edition)*

_Extraordinary resonance and power show in the Misterioso. The timpani jump and share all the benefits. The Adagio does not hit so emotionally._
*C+*

_8th_









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.9 in D minor (1894 Original Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Evgeni Mravinsky, LenPO, Altus (1980 Live recording / 2010 Remastered Edition)*

_Excellent concert that shows strength throughout the heavy Scherzo and loud Adagio, if it ever fits into that label. Not going nuts for the recording, but the style is admirable._
*B-*

_7th_ (7p)









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.9 in D minor (1894 Original Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Eugen Jochum, BPO, DG (1964/2016 Reissue Edition)*

_Delightful balance for the brass and strings. The cymbals hit in the right time and the Feierlich is a jewel. The strings also create an emotional effect in the Adagio for the main theme, and they do end the movement silently. It's very close from heaven._
*B-*

Very good recordings
_6th_ (8p)









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.9 in D minor (1894 Original Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Takashi Asahina, OPO, Jean Jean (1976/2000 Issue Edition)*

_Impressive clarity of the recording, although some small glitches and pops in certain moments. The strings share most of the benefits and set the scheme from the Feierlich to deliver a powerful Adagio._
*B-*


----------



## Granate

*TOP5 No.9*

*TOP5* (9p)









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.9 in D minor (1894 Original Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Herbert von Karajan, BPO, DG (1966)*

_The lush sound in the 60s guarantees lyrical texts in both the Feierlich and Scherzo, which are good, rather good. What one is not ready for is that mind-blowing Adagio with such a wonderful tone and force. This serves truly as a Finale!_
*B-*

*TOP4*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.9 in D minor (1894 Original Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Zubin Mehta, WPO, Decca (1965/2003 Remastered Edition)*

_The recording is as enormous as the remastering from Decca promises. Strings are loud, seemingly unnatural, and it's very positive. However, once again the Scherzo is a downer as the Brass gets out of control, and in some parts of the Adagio as well._
*B-*

*TOP3* (10p)









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.9 in D minor (1894 Original Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Georg Solti, CSO, Decca (1985/1996 Remastered Edition)*

_Solti finally brings it all for a great recording. The brass is crucial in the enormous Feierlich, the Scherzo is successful as well. The Adagio shines for the control of the tempo and the soft strings._
*B-*

Excellent recordings
*TOP2*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.9 in D minor (1992 Finale Version, Ed. Samale/Philips/Cohrs/Mazzuca)
*Cond. Johannes Wildner, WNPO, Naxos (1998)*

_Not only has the Finale completion made the recording even more fulfilling: Wildner sets up the timpani to shine and elevate the first two movements. Brass is a major key to success, and the strings did find their own way for the Adagio. The Finale is very much needed. Desert Island._
*B+*

*TOP1*









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.9 in D minor (1894 Original Version, Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Carlo Maria Giulini, WPO, DG (1988)*

_I hate it when it's so obvious. Not even Klemperer No.6 was such an easy pick. This recording is flawless. Hands down. It's not even a discovery because it's already famous, demanded, praised. Generally, the timpani and cymbals have an over worldly main role and achieve the desired epic effect. The care in tempi during the Feierlich is astounding. The Scherzo is weaker with the combination of brass and cymbals, but Giulini balances the presence. Then the Adagio is powerful but the strings happen to play more than just notes. The comes and goes of the legato allow a more human tone and approach for an ending (well, Karajan 66 is still my favourite No.9 Adagio but this comes close)._
*A-*

*Comments*
I would like to be more enthusiastic about this final symphony, but I can only be on the level of his many other symphonies and not No.8. Three movements can be easier to get right than four, but none except the winner got four stars in the three movements, and the composition was good enough to earn them.
But this *No.9 Scherzo* has been a serial killer from which many conductors have not escaped. 
Some conductors, from the likes of Gielen, Bernstein or Knappertsbusch can manage to bring an epic and spatial score to life, and then do ok in the other movements. It's not even enough with avoiding irrelevance, even the most creative view of the Scherzo walks the line of disaster, say Celibidache or Mehta's versions.

The Feierlich is a wonderful piece that many conductors manage to elevate, like Simon Rattle, Georg Solti, Jochum with the Berliner, Horenstein… Then the complicated Adagio has as many great and worse performance as the average in a Bruckner symphony. It's luckily not essential for a successful symphony but necessary for a top-class position unless you are Wildner and you show your Finale cards.

And talking about the completed finale, two recordings of the reconstructed symphony got to my ears: Harnoncourt as an essential introduction, and then the complete reconstructions by Wildner for Naxos and Rattle for Warner. Wildner's recording made myself complete and put me on the side of listeners seeking for more complete No.9 recordings. It is so well paced. Rattle's recording was not bad, but it didn't make me feel the same about the repetition of the coda.

*Winners?* Two obvious: *Giulini* with the *Wiener* Philharmoniker, again, like I was going to surprise you à la No.7, and *Wildner* for a complete performance. Then we've got the surprising (just for me, only myself) *Solti* powerful studio recording with the Chicago. After it, an unclassifiable *Mehta* studio recording (was it your work Culshaw?), two lushly recordings by *Karajan* in *1966* and *Asahina* with the Osaka Philharmonic and a personalized *Jochum DG* studio recording with the Berliner. There is barely room for other versions than the Knappertsbusch mono curiosity by Audite.

This time there is no "clean, tornado or contemplative" tags for the recordings: *they are top class or they aren't.* Giulini can be both humanistic and warm, Jochum as well. Mehta, Asahina and Karajan 1966 could at least classify as clean and lush. Solti and Wildner both share an style of epic soundscape and strength. If you want a contemplative recording, you still have Celibidache! The MPO recording is risky but coherent, and probably it can grow on me, but I cannot see it as a top class concert for now.

This in the end is very loose and up to your tastes… If I were to buy phisically some of these versions, they would be the first two recordings and probably Karajan 1966 for the magnificent Adagio.


----------



## Orfeo

There are no cymbals in the score (and not in the recordings referenced here).


----------



## Bruckner Anton

Firstly, I have to say that the first edition of the symphony edited by Loewe has some horrible changes to the original work (e.g. re-orchestration in movement 2, change of harmony in the climax of movement 3), which are simply misleading and intolerable for me. I would suggest removing any of them from the top 20 list. The original version by Novak should be the only reference used in any 3-movement recording, sadly it was published too late allowing early historical recordings to be butchered by the Loewe edition.
I agree that Giulini VPO, Karajan 1966, Jochum DG, and Rattle BPO are excellent recordings. But I share little agreement with the rest of the list. For example, Matacic CPO has disastrous orchestral playing which is miles behind the orchestral performance in recordings like Wand BPO, Bernstein VPO, Haitink and Chailly RCO. And I don't think their is any specific advantage from the Matacic's interpretation that can add huge bonus in order to make it much higher on the list than others. Actually, I think that Wand BPO and Bernstein VPO are nearly perfect in carrying out the score, except that their personal tastes may not satisfy as many listeners as Giulini VPO does, but this kind of subjective matter should not be as important as the basic objective matter (performing the score with little errors or flaws) that it must be a primary concern regardless the listener's personal taste.
IMO, top-notched recordings of the work also include Haitink RCO 1981, Beinum RCO, Wand at Lubeck cathedral, and Barenboim BPO Teldec. They have excellent playing, good taste, and good sound quality (Beinum RCO is mono but very high sound quality).


----------



## merlinus

Just listened to Jochum/MPO, a performance from late in his life. Marvelous in all respects, from beginning to end.

He allows the music to speak, eschewing his usual pushing and pulling of the tempos. The thrills and depth of emotions and feelings, as well as the exalted cathedrals of sound, are fully expressed.. The scherzo is aptly frantic and wild, and the SQ is quite good.

His daughter, a concert pianist, selected this recording as the best one to honor Eugen's legacy. I surely can understand why she did so.

This recording can easily stand alongside Giulini as the best of B9.


----------



## realdealblues

My top 5:

#1 - Jochum/Staatskapelle Dresden/EMI
#2 - Wand/NDR (Live 1994)/RCA
#3 - Karajan/Berlin (1976)/DG
#4 - Kubelik/Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra/Orfeo (Sadly missing from your list)
#5 - Giulini/Vienna/DG


----------



## merlinus

Just listened to M9 with van Zweden/NRPO. A magnificent performance, played with appropriate intensity, thunderous cathedrals of sound, and tenderness. Can easily stand with my favorites -- Giulini/VPO and Jochum/MPO.


----------



## DarkAngel

For Karajan 9th fans there is a really great 78 WP live version on the Andante CD set, also same version is on the famous 8,9 DVD set, an evening performance with lower lighting but searing performance......if only HVK would open his eyes heh heh


----------



## Phil loves classical

I love Walter's.


----------



## Arent

Mravinsky's is terrifying. Jochum is my favorite, though. Rattle should not bother, has not got the temperament.


----------



## Merl

realdealblues said:


> My top 5:
> U
> #1 - Jochum/Staatskapelle Dresden/EMI
> #2 - Wand/NDR (Live 1994)/RCA
> #3 - Karajan/Berlin (1976)/DGy
> #4 - Kubelik/Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra/Orfeo (Sadly missing from your list)
> #5 - Giulini/Vienna/DG


I'm with you on all these. Love the Guilini and Wand, at the moment (that may change)


----------



## Julius Seizure

Col bruckner!!! is he baroque! I like his concerto grossoo and symphoyn 23!


----------



## Julius Seizure

oops i mean shostaacovich


----------



## BoggyB

There's this new one too:


----------



## Merl

BoggyB said:


> There's this new one too:
> 
> View attachment 93183


Yet to get hold of this one but the reviews are excellent!


----------



## Becca

I find myself wondering if some of the negative comments about the 4 movement Rattle recording are because he doesn't structure the flow of the work in the same way that is done with the 3 movement torso. When you have 3 movements, 2 large scale, relatively slow bracketing a typical Brucknerian A-B-A scherzo, then logic demands a totally different approach than when there is a finale with chorale coda after the slow movement. To do otherwise would make the symphony seem unbalanced and that the last movement is an unrelated add-on. Now I know that many do feel that way, but that wouldn't be doing justice to Bruckner's conception of the symphony. So ... listen to it on it's own terms and don't put it down because it isn't like Giulini or HvK.


----------



## Granate

*After the Round-Up - No.9*

*No.9 Results:*
Trash
77th: Haitink RCO
76th: Matačić NHKSO
*75th:* Dohnányi ClO

Decent
74th: Knappertsbusch BaySO
73rd: Chailly RCO
*72nd:* Rögner RSOB
71st: Maazel SOdBR
70th: Giulini CSO
*69th:* Jansons RCO
*68th:* Paternostro WPR 
67th: Wand KRSO
66th: Walter ColSO
65th: Goodall BBC SO
*64th:* López-Cobos CnSO
63rd: Furtwängler BPO
*62nd:* Kegel LRSO
61st: Wand SOdNDR 2000
60th: Barenboim CSO
*59th:* Davis LSO
58th: Leitner RSOS
57th: Skrowaczewski RSOS
*56th:* Talvi OF
*55th:* Inbal RSOF
*54th:* Klee BBC PO
*53rd:* Jochum BPO Live
*52nd:* Wand MPO
51st: Wand BPO

Good
50th: Sawallisch BySO
*49th:* Walter WPO Live
48th: Venzago BrSO
*47th:* Wand SOdBDR
*46th:* Barenboim SKB
*45th:* Ballot AO StF
44th: Celibidache RSOS
*43rd:* Rozhdestvensky USSR 
*42nd:* Lim KSO
*41st:* Schuricht SOdBR
40th: Young HPO
39th: Schuricht WPO
38th: Abbado LucFO
*37th:* Jochum MPO
*36th:* Eichhorn BOL
35th: Klemperer NPO
34th: Barbirolli HO
*33rd:* Abbado WPO
32nd: Blomstedt LGO
*31st:* Wand SWR
30th: Gielen SWR
*29th:* Beinum RCO
28th: Sinopoli SKD
*27th:* Dudamel GSO
26th: Tintner RSNO (1p)
25th: Bernstein WPO
24th: Knappertsbusch BPO Live
*23rd:* Asahina NJPO
22nd: Horenstein BBC SO
*21st:* Masur LGO *(2p)*
*20th:* Schuricht WPO Live
19th: Karajan BPO 1975
18th: Jochum SKD
17th: Matačić CzPO
*16th:* Janowski OSR *(3p)*
15th: Celibidache MPO (4p)
14th: Sawallisch WPO
13th: Jochum SOdBR
12th: Harnoncourt WPO 
11th: Rattle BPO
10th: Knappertsbusch BPO studio (5p)
9th: Mravinsky LenPO

Very good
8th: Asahina OPO JJ (6p)
7th: Solti CSO (7p)
6th: Jochum BPO (8p)
5th: Karajan BPO 1966 (9p)
4th: Mehta WPO
*3rd:* Barenboim BPO *(10p)*

Excellent
2nd: Wildner WNPO
1st: Giulini WPO

Highlights from the Round-up:










Bruckner
_*Symphony No.9 in D minor*_
1992 Finale Version, Ed. Samale/Philips/Cohrs/Mazzuca
Bruckner Orchester Linz
*Kurt Eichhorn
Camerata (1993/2005 Reissue Edition)*

_Although the first three movements are up to the standards of the symphony, and thus very far from the reference recordings, the Finale, using the cleaner 1992 edition catches the grip of the composer's ambition prior to death. Thumbs up._
*C+*









Bruckner
_*Symphony No.9 in D minor*_
1894 Original Version, Ed. Nowak
Orchestre de la Suisse Romande
*Marek Janowski
Pentatone (2007)*

_Very consistent during the three movements, with an intense adagio. However, there are some flaws during the Feierlich that are not actually disturbing but rather unexpected (is this really the Nowak Edition?)._
*C+*









Bruckner
_*Symphony No.9 in D minor*_ Live recording
1894 Original Version, Ed. Nowak
Berliner Philharmoniker
*Daniel Barenboim
Warner Classics (1990/2006 Reissue Edition)*

_There is one nuance that can call this a mild triumph (only compared to the Giulini recording): the tempi chosen at the key moments of the Adagio (of which many really good recordings lack), the Feierlich with balanced timpani and the Scherzo with a sneeze in the strings soon fixed by the timpani. Acoustics could be better._
*B*

That's all. No more Bruckner. Those were all the tops from the challenge and the last thread will be a brief review of complete sets in the discography. Have a merry listening and share your thoughts!


----------



## Merl

BoggyB said:


> There's this new one too:
> 
> View attachment 93183


Finally got round to hearing this. Really powerful and impressive performance of the complete movements. The Finale sounds very convincing too. Schaller is obviously a superb Bruckner conductor. I'm not sure if his view of the finale is what I imagine but it is convincing. Bruckner nerds must hear this.


----------



## Merl

Just realised that you haven't mentioned either of these two recordings in your round-up, Granate. I've just heard the Schaller account and really rate it (see above). I also rate Albrecht's Bruckner 9. What do you think?


----------



## Granate

Hello Merl. I'm already in the middle of my 2nd Mahler challenge and I'd like at some point to start with Wagner. I'd like to let it rest. Just before releasing the blog survey about Bruckner cycles, I'll listen to the rest of the Zweden cycle and also the complete Schaller cycle. Thank you for your interest, I want to settle some things before diving a little into their Bruckner again.


----------



## SmokeyBarnable

Completely agree on the top three performances. I bought the Wildner for the finale, then happened to listen to the 1st movement - epic.


----------



## Granate

SmokeyBarnable said:


> Completely agree on the top three performances. I bought the Wildner for the finale, then happened to listen to the 1st movement - epic.


I forgot to to give an answer. The Wildner recording was a fantastic surprised and turned me on the side of Finale supporters. I happened to listen to the recording on Spotify before buying the CD. Although the recording is fantastic, I'm really bothered by the partition between the Adagio and the reconstructed Finale (in another CD). It's really important to listen to the symphony straightforward.
For No.9, I had the Wilnder and also the Giulini on CD.


----------



## gfweis

merlinus said:


> Just listened to Jochum/MPO, a performance from late in his life. Marvelous in all respects, from beginning to end.
> 
> This is certainly an intriguing reference, but I'm having difficulty finding this Jochum/MPO recording (I assume that's the Munich Phil., right?). Would you be kind enough to identify the label? Thanks.


----------



## Granate

gfweis said:


> merlinus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just listened to Jochum/MPO, a performance from late in his life. Marvelous in all respects, from beginning to end.
> 
> 
> 
> This is certainly an intriguing reference, but I'm having difficulty finding this Jochum/MPO recording (I assume that's the Munich Phil., right?). Would you be kind enough to identify the label? Thanks.
Click to expand...











Bruckner Symphony No.9, Live performance, Eugen Jochum, Münchner Philharmoniker, Weitblick, B00TTD1CEM


----------



## DavidA

I have the Jochum Dresden and Karajan BPO. There was an old mono DG recording of Jochum which was also very fine


----------



## joen_cph

I can't say I agree with much on the list. Paternostro and Young's relative quality totally eludes me, for example, and Haitink and Skrowaczewski being so poorly placed ...
Just to illustrate that opinions will inevitably differ.


----------



## Granate

joen_cph said:


> I can't say I agree with much on the list. Paternostro and Young's relative quality totally eludes me, for example, and Haitink and Skrowaczewski being so poorly placed ...
> Just to illustrate that opinions will inevitably differ.


Are we talking about a list I made almost 20 months ago when I was doing my first listenings to these recordings, when I have been reviewing many of them this year to get a more comprehensive list? I never knew If I wanted the mods to close all the threads from the first Bruckner challenge because It's been very long and I've done many other reviews I'm too lazy to post here.

My Favourites for No.9 are right now in no particular order

Knappertsbusch BPO studio
Barenboim BPO
Karajan BPO (70s cycle)
Wildner Weimar (My favourite Finale no matter what Becca says about the Adagio)
Giulini WPO
Wand SOdNDR Lübeck


----------



## CnC Bartok

I must admit I have been thoroughly enjoying Schaller's Bruckner survey, and both his Ninths are excellent indeed.

But sorry, overall, I have one favourite in this, my favourite Bruckner, and it's Eugen Jochum in Dresden.


----------

